# Good inverts?



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

My 30 gal is done cycling, and I'm starting to add fish. I'd also maybe like to get some shrimp or similar. Will my fish eat them? I have 13 danios, 6 pearl, 7 harliquin rasbora, and will be getting 4-5 panda cories, a dwarf gourami, and maybe some tetras. I won't be done adding fish for a couple weeks, though.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

6 pearl whats? If you have gouramis or anything that size, like a betta, they will eat shrimp. Snails are always a safe bet


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

You like to live dangerously close to the suggested stocking level and that's up to you of course, but I do hope you aren't going to add all those
at the same time. If I'm preaching to the choir please forgive me but the beneficial bacteria colonize at that rate which is supported by the 
amount of ammonia present. Simply meaning that they need time to multiply their numbers after you add fish to get their numbers in proportion
to the new ammonia level. 4/5 even 7 maybe at one time and wait till the nitrite/ammonia level is back to O/O or close before adding more fish.
I'm a tad bit socially inept but really don't intend any harm/w this suggestion..just have experienced adding too many at one time.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

Sorry if I wasn't specific enough, I have 13 danios, 6 of which are Pearl danios, 7 of which are Harliquin Rasbora. And seeing as I'm swiching out the Dwarf Gourami for either an Opaline, or a couple blue rams, I guess I'll just not get any. And don't worry, I'll be adding the cories as soon as I find some healthy ones, which will be by next Saturday, and then in a couple of weeks I'll add the gouramis and/or rams. Would they coexist well? I'm fine either way, but it would be cool to have both.


----------



## DarkestCloud (Mar 21, 2013)

*Not get any shrimp, that is. I will be getting more fish.
Also, you didn't come off as being nasty/rude/harmful/whatever. No worries, Raymond! 'S'all good, maaaan', to quote Random Stoned Hippie No. 468.


----------

